# What sort of age/gender are the people you normally hang around with?



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Please select option/s for you friends age/gender range.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

The friend I have is three days younger than I am roud: It's pretty sweet.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Most of my friends have always been older than me. And they have usually been male or tomboyish.


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

Usually slightly older, and male.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I don't really hang around anyone, buuut...

Offline - same age and male, most specifically my boyfriend, but anyone who decides to talk to me too.
Online - Occasionally same age but mostly male and people younger than me.

Never usually females in either situation.


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

I selected from the same age, but it's slightly older. I'm the youngest of my friends. It has always been like this. With family it's different. I am more prone to hang around with younger people.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

slightly younger, mixed.


----------



## dancingmoonbaby (Oct 4, 2012)

With friends past and present, I've found that they're either a few years older than me or younger


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Usually older, with the majority of them being female.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Usually I enjoy hanging out with older males because they have a calming influence on me. I have always been drawn to older male introverts, I think because I had a close relationship to my ISTP dad. But I also get along well with males and females who are close to my age.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Most of my friends are older by a few months, or are a few years younger. I don't know why, but I get along easy with slightly younger people (within reason, if they are still within my generation, not kids). I'm also pretty young at heart, so that could be a factor. I found my brother's friends easier to get along with in comparison to guys my age. Mostly they were a lot more easygoing. 

Also, people my age are starting to get married at this point and they tend to have other responsibilities and rarely do things with friends. It's easier to be friends with other unmarried people who may be a bit younger.


----------



## Evey (Oct 9, 2012)

Most of my friends tend to be in their late 20s and early 30s, i'm 23. I have a couple of friends my age or in their mid 20s but mostly older.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

My friends have always been older than me. Not sure why, we just seem to be on the same level.


----------



## The Grand Vizer (Aug 25, 2012)

*male*

Male, ages 35-55


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Friends: same age or older, female or male
people at work I currently enjoy talking to most: mostly older, female or male


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

My friends tend to be at least a few years older than I am and male.


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

Most of my family members are male, so I tend to have better relarionship with friendly looking guys as long Im not attracted to them lol


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

My age and kind of a mix I guess.


----------



## Daerwen (Sep 24, 2012)

I have never gotten along with people my own age. Even as a child I felt more comfortable and accepted around the older folk. My friends have always been older (about five years) females and (gay) males. I am terrified of straight men because I just don't know how to talk to them lol.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Males at a similar age, or older.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Most of my friends are younger than myself. If they're older, it's usually only by a year or two. I hang out with both sexes equally.


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> Please select option/s for you friends age/gender range.


I seriously just posted about this on Facebook.

On any given week I usually am out at bars and clubs on Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. Thursday night is always with my bros because earlier on Thursday we have game night and do "guy stuff". Friday and Saturday though are usually with the people that I contract for modeling work. They get all dolled up in the clothes I make and we'll bar crawl and go dancing until they start passing out. It helps me promote and it's always a great time had by all.

But this means that in terms of the time that I'm "hanging around" most of it is does with a set group of people. The core group is five girls ranging in ages from 21 to 26. Occasionally we're joined by two others aged 34 and 36. So for the purposes of the poll I went with female and all age groups. While I love "guy's night" I spend way, way more time with the girls.


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

I have some younger friends and some older friends and a whole bunch of friends the same age as me, so I guess that averages to a "similar age" as me. xD And a mix of genders. Maybe a bit more than half of my online friends are male, and more than half of my offline friends are female, but in both spheres of my interactions there are both genders.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Slightly older male friends or female friends of the same age.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm kind mixed up. I'm 22 and my best friends are 21, 21, almost 22, and 48. I said similar age because most of them are. Most of my friends are female but I have enough male friends to be able to consider myself in mixed company most of the time.


----------



## Azure_Sky (Oct 9, 2012)

My friends are all girls and they are slightly younger than me.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

Really depends, although I will say that I tend to hang out with people my age or older.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Similar age


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Honestly, between the ages 21 and 65 who cares? I do get along a lot better with guys than gals though - WYSIWYG.


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

My general friends tend to be older than me, and usually female, though sometimes male. My close friends tend to be closer to my age, and are usually male. Generally if someone is mature, I'll give em a chance no matter their age or gender. I do tend to get along better with girls though.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist (May 29, 2012)

I hang out with older females (30+ yrs.) most of the time. 
I can't seem to get along with my peers.


----------



## Riggs (Aug 6, 2012)

Most of my friends were in the same graduating class that I was in. That being said, I have a couple who are older than me (and younger).
Also, I mainly hang out with my guy friends more so than my female friends just because I feel awkward around them alone. But I know that I have more guy friends than girl friends, mainly for that reason.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't have many friends, but the ones I do have are all women similar in age to me or older. I have one male friend, but he's gay. Age has never seemed a barrier, although I have difficulty being friends with men. I don't think I've ever had a straight male friend.


----------



## Killer Suit (Sep 25, 2012)

I get along with everyone save (most) the males my age. Older women? Yup. Younger kids? Yes. Older males? Check. Females my age? Yes.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd have to say majority I hang with or speak to are dudes but the ages are usually up to 30 somethings and then with younger just a few months younger but with chicks majority are younger than me by a year or so x)


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Most of my friends are older males, but I have a couple similar aged female friends and some older binary gender friends as well. Although I get along with just about anybody, regardless of age or gender.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

Same ages, or slightly older. Generally mixed genders, but I have a few queer friends who have been partnering up so there's been more ladies lately.


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

I tend to get along with most people once you get to know me. Most of the people I know are younger than me, and most are female. It's not that I don't get along with guys as well, but some odd reason I always end up becoming better friends with females in the long run.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

in general, I prefer
- older males as friends
- younger males as lovers


----------

